# Who makes a 27.5+ Carbon Hardtail?



## Zirkel (Apr 15, 2004)

Looking for a dedicated *27.5+* (NOT a 29 that accepts 27.5+) carbon hardtail *TRAIL* bike (NOT XC race bike). Built for/with a 140mm travel front shock. Will accept 2.8-3.0 wide tires.

Who makes this bike?

Thanks!


----------



## MattSPL (Dec 28, 2021)

Would the Spot Rocker be suitable? Just reading about it today.








Rocker SS


Rocker 27.5+ occupies that sweet spot halfway between fat bikes and cross-country bikes. Whatever the season or trail, the Rocker SS 27.5+ is mountain biking rock-n-roll boiled down to its purest essence.




spotbikes.com


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

The Diamondback Sync’r comes in Carbon.

Not sure about actual 3.0in tire clearance, but afaik the 2.8’s should fit just fine.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

MattSPL said:


> Would the Spot Rocker be suitable? Just reading about it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Rocker sits between trail & xc. Hardtail Party has a good review of it.


----------



## MattSPL (Dec 28, 2021)

Funoutside said:


> The Rocker sits between trail & xc. Hardtail Party has a good review of it.


It looks great, butthe top spec geared model would cost a fortune after shipping and taxes for me in Ireland.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Honest question: what's the difference between a 27.5"+ specific bike and a 29" bike?


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

Zirkel said:


> Looking for a dedicated *27.5+* (NOT a 29 that accepts 27.5+) carbon hardtail *TRAIL* bike (NOT XC race bike). Built for/with a 140mm travel front shock. Will accept 2.8-3.0 wide tires.
> 
> Who makes this bike?
> 
> Thanks!


why not a 29 that can take 27.5 plus?


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

Big honzo CR


----------



## Oogie (Jun 9, 2021)

numbnuts said:


> why not a 29 that can take 27.5 plus?


I am also looking for a dedicated 27.5+ bike but probably not in carbon. The issue is that frames I see can clear 27.5x3 also clear 29x2.6 and are optimized for 29" tires and the bb is just too low for chunky desert exploring.


----------



## gdb85 (Mar 4, 2017)

Oogie said:


> Big honzo CR


Have one of these, put it together last March. Ran it as a 29er x 2.35 most of the year, felt good. Just put a -1 degree angle headset and a 27.5+ rear wheel/tire to slacken it a bit. I'll let ya know in May how it worked out...


----------



## o0STEREO0o (2 mo ago)

Zirkel said:


> Looking for a dedicated *27.5+* (NOT a 29 that accepts 27.5+) carbon hardtail *TRAIL* bike (NOT XC race bike). Built for/with a 140mm travel front shock. Will accept 2.8-3.0 wide tires.
> 
> Who makes this bike?
> 
> Thank





Zirkel said:


> Looking for a dedicated *27.5+* (NOT a 29 that accepts 27.5+) carbon hardtail *TRAIL* bike (NOT XC race bike). Built for/with a 140mm travel front shock. Will accept 2.8-3.0 wide tires.
> 
> Who makes this bike?
> 
> Thanks!


Kona Big Honzo DL always has good reviews and is good value for price.
I think the Specialized Fuse has 27.5+ model.


----------



## numbnuts (Apr 20, 2006)

o0STEREO0o said:


> Kona Big Honzo DL always has good reviews and is good value for price.
> I think the Specialized Fuse has 27.5+ model.


Spot rocker !!!!


----------

